# Scout 2 with flip clips



## pickeringpat (Sep 2, 2015)

Just got one last week and I love it, although I am a newbie at SS I really enjoy it. I got a great plan for a portable catch box from Charles S Morgan and it is brilliant I use it outside for practice. I am really happy to be a member of this forum and I am getting some amazing info that I would probably never think of from these experts. Thanks fellas .


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Welcome. The Scout is a great shooter :wave:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good choice and welcome!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Welcome to the forum..Good choice for starting out in shooting slingshots..Main thin is too practice practice practice..Have fun doing it

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome and as everyone said, you can't go wrong with the Scout.


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

welcome to fellow newcomers


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum .


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

And treefork strikes again or was it Pickeringpat, anyways enjoy the scout it's super cool and versatile. Experiment as much as you can and you will learn so much more

Oh and have fun


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Welcome.

I ordered my second scout yesterday, now in white.

Brilliant catty.

I am shooting mine TTF with single flatbands.Thats not so fast and i can shoot at home, in my catch box, what i love to do at winter especially! 

Have a good time!

Cheers

Rip


----------



## pickeringpat (Sep 2, 2015)

I am in agreement with you about winter Rip you definitely have to have something to occupy your time with, You say you ordered your second Scout, I have to admit that I am very impressed with the quality of their product.

Cheers... Rip


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

treefork said:


> Welcome to the forum .


Blood Kin Charles? :rofl:

Pat, great choice for your first frame. The Scout is Awesome, I have two of them. One I keep banded up with flatbands and the other with tubes. Depending on what I feel like doing on any particular day, I just grab the one best suited for that particular day/outing/mood grin.

Welcome to the forum. Glad you showed up, I think our Charles was getting lonely. Looks you will give him a run for his money in the beard department. :bowdown:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome fellow Scout fan!


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

pickeringpat said:


> I am in agreement with you about winter Rip you definitely have to have something to occupy your time with, You say you ordered your second Scout, I have to admit that I am very impressed with the quality of their product.
> 
> Cheers... Rip


Hi Pickeringpat,

the quality of the Scout Gen 2 is, how i know, only good. It is one of this products, which cant be make better.

I trust the Polycarbonat absolutly and the grip is out of a comfortable material, which seems about 2.5 mm thick, what is enough to gave safety against scratches.

I love the grip. I am shooting in the hammergrip and the forks should be too high for this, but i am shooting TTF and my hands are not so tall. In the opposite, i turned the grip, so that it can better fill my palm.

(I have got the Milbro Canter, whose idea, like the vision of the Milbro Haresplitter, is to hold the catty only with the palm of the hand, therewith the kinetic energie can piped directly thru the arm, to relieve the wrist.)

The shape have all possibilitys to handle the various shootingstyles, what could be one point, why so much think the Scout is good for beginners, which i like to look at. It is completely smooth. There was only one little, very very little fault at the top of the forks, but 3 sec with the nail file and it was done.

The Shape is not too light, You feel, that there is a grown up catty in Your hand.

The Flip Clips are a landmark product, as i think. It so easy to band the catty, it is a pleasure, first of all, if You know how nice it could be, to band a catty with stripes. If the rings sometimes get a crack or You loose them, silicon rings from the DIY market do it well too.

If you surch a bit, You will find out, not least due the fact, that so much have one, that there are a lot of possibilitys to band the Scout, safe with the Flip Clips.

All in all is it a hightech slingshot and if you like the haptic of the materials, You can be happy and proud to own one.

First i want the Shape pure, so i bought it in double black, but i found out, that i shoot the most of the time with it and not with my other cattys like my avatar, which is an allsteel construction, and so i liked to change a bit the "moment of the shoot" and changed the colour.

The new one is very stylish in white now, the grip is in a brown. I have had my problems with the brown, but after a while, supported from its name: "Buckskin", i saw how lovely plain that colour is!

Along these lines.

Cheers

Rip


----------

